# Your favorite tel-E-vangalist!



## etexas

OK, Hinn, Pat Robertson, or Ken Copeland! This is a tough one....I go with Hinn......why? well......the hair! I mean that "dew" and the white suit....plus the diamond Rolex....touches my heart!


----------



## BobVigneault

I was thinking of starting a similar poll. It would be:

Who would you rather sit down and have a beer (or sweet tea) with -

1. Pope Benedict
2. Ergun Caner
3. Benny Hinn
3. Hal Lindsey
4. Rick Warren
5. Joel Osteen

Put them in order of who you would enjoy visiting with the most to the least.


----------



## BobVigneault

Oh, for your poll it's easy for me. I like Robertson the best because of the three he is the only one that seems human. Copeland is a serpent and Hinn is a demon.


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> Oh, for your poll it's easy for me. I like Robertson the best because of the three he is the only one that seems human. Copeland is a serpent and Hinn is a demon.


Roberson is cool Bob! I like that disoririented look he gets when he gets the infamous........WORD OF KNOWLEDGE!


----------



## Richard King

I vote Beth Moore but I may have let physical looks interfere with my vote


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Yes, it is hard to be the Word of Knowledge of Roberson.


----------



## BobVigneault




----------



## etexas

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Yes, it is hard to be the Word of Knowledge of Roberson.


Know you mean! That "glazed" look when one is coming to him! Tis amazing!


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


>


 YES! Thanks Bob......OK....what is he doing with his fingers....I never "got" that!


----------



## BobVigneault

Some would say he's making the sign of the devil. That is mean. Those fingers are simply a classic WOF antenna array. Really extends reception.


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> Some would say he's making the sign of the devil. That is mean. Those fingers are simply a classic WOF antenna array. Really extends reception.


Really that was my leaning! It is sort of a rabbit ear thing to help reception!


----------



## sotzo

Although deceased, it has to be....

Dr. Gene Scott...nothin' like chillin' out late night with nicotine-stained teeth, horse racing, cussing, fundraisin' and some angry exegesis.


----------



## etexas

sotzo said:


> Although deceased, it has to be....
> 
> Dr. Gene Scott...nothin' like chillin' out late night with nicotine-stained teeth, horse racing, cussing, fundraisin' and some angry exegesis.


I do not remmber him.....was he "big time".......


----------



## Calvibaptist

sotzo said:


> Although deceased, it has to be....
> 
> Dr. Gene Scott...nothin' like chillin' out late night with nicotine-stained teeth, horse racing, cussing, fundraisin' and some angry exegesis.



I loved how he did his study in 7 different languages on the chalkboard at once. He was pretty cool.


----------



## DMcFadden

Robertson, without a doubt. In that strange pentecostal head -- once you sweep away all of the words of knowledge, words of wisdom, weather predictions, and assassination threats -- is the mind of a man who matriculated to and graduated from Yale. Even granting my ivy envy, I have to believe that he is miles ahead of crooks and nuts like Hinn and Copeland.

If I had a REAL choice, it would be the late D. James Kennedy or R.C. Sproul.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear

This was a tough one. I almost went with Robertson because it's hard to beat a former GOP presidential politician who gets every single prophecy wrong and yet can suck up the social security checks of blue-haired ladies like an 8-pound Oreck.

But I went with Copeland because:

a) I once met him (and Gloria) when I was a chaplain at a funeral home. He flew in to preach the funeral service in a $20,000,000.00 plane. And he was able to preach health and wealth at the funeral of a guy who dropped dead in his forties - and he did so in a Presbyterian church. _That_ takes talent.

b) He has better hair than Benedictus Hinn.

c) Copeland will be 71 years old in December. Yet he is healthy, fit, and buff. While some would attribute this to the Word of Faith, in reality it's because he obviously spends more time in the gym than Pat Robertson spends coming up with goofy national disaster prophecies. So, Copeland is going to outlive all these other guys.

d) He has better hair than Pat Robertson.

e) When he was a freshman at ORU Copeland prophesied to Oral Roberts that Richard Roberts would stop being a heathen and come home to rule the family ministries. I don't know about the first part, but the second part came true.

f) He has better hair than Oral or Richard Roberts.

g) Copeland dresses up in biker regalia and gets his motor running with his WOF biker buddies like Jerry Savelle and Jesse Duplantis.

h) He has better hair than Joel Osteen.

i) I'm pretty sure he drank a beer at the reception following the funeral of the aforementioned dead guy.

j) He has better hair than Joyce Meyer.


----------



## BobVigneault

You can find Gene Scott easy enough on YouTube. I'm not going to link because he can be pretty naughty.


Kenneth Copeland is LAUGHING all the way to the bank. No seriously, he IS laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> You can find Gene Scott easy enough on YouTube. I'm not going to link because he can be pretty naughty.
> 
> 
> Kenneth Copeland is LAUGHING all the way to the bank. No seriously, he IS laughing all the way to the bank.


That bad!!! I might pass and just take your word on it!


----------



## sastark

I've got three words for this poll:

Jack. Van. Impe.

The guy takes the daily newspaper and tells us how each headline is a fulfillment of some prophecy from either Daniel or Revelation. Plus, he rattles off Scripture references that have NOTHING to do with what he is talking about, but he does it so quickly (Isaiah 12:3) that you don't have time to (Daniel 9:7) look them up (Rev 17:4)!


----------



## etexas

sastark said:


> I've got three words for this poll:
> 
> Jack. Van. Impe.
> 
> The guy takes the daily newspaper and tells us how each headline is a fulfillment of some prophecy from either Daniel or Revelation. Plus, he rattles off Scripture references that have NOTHING to do with what he is talking about, but he does it so quickly (Isaiah 12:3) that you don't have time to (Daniel 9:7) look them up (Rev 17:4)!


I rather wish I had put Impe in the poll.......that cat has some great hair to.......I like the way his wife gets all cow-eyed and nods at EVERYTHING he says.....


----------



## Herald

Doug Mixer. Who else?


----------



## Calvibaptist

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Doug Mixer. Who else?



Nice, Bill. Thanks for the props.


----------



## BobVigneault

Yeah man! You've got him down Seth.  Well done.

I must admit, I have a soft spot in my head for Rexella, she's a cutie with a super-hero name..




sastark said:


> I've got three words for this poll:
> 
> Jack. Van. Impe.
> 
> The guy takes the daily newspaper and tells us how each headline is a fulfillment of some prophecy from either Daniel or Revelation. Plus, he rattles off Scripture references that have NOTHING to do with what he is talking about, but he does it so quickly (Isaiah 12:3) that you don't have time to (Daniel 9:7) look them up (Rev 17:4)!


----------



## Herald

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Doug Mixer. Who else?



Unfortunately Doug doesn't have the hair-do that most of the big boys have. I've taken care of that though. Just ordered this for Doug from Ebay:


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> Yeah man! You've got him down Seth.  Well done.
> 
> I must admit, I have a soft spot in my head for Rexella, she's a cutie with a super-hero name..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sastark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got three words for this poll:
> 
> Jack. Van. Impe.
> 
> The guy takes the daily newspaper and tells us how each headline is a fulfillment of some prophecy from either Daniel or Revelation. Plus, he rattles off Scripture references that have NOTHING to do with what he is talking about, but he does it so quickly (Isaiah 12:3) that you don't have time to (Daniel 9:7) look them up (Rev 17:4)!
Click to expand...

Super-Hero name! I like that!


----------



## Calvibaptist

BaptistInCrisis said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Mixer. Who else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Doug doesn't have the hair-do that most of the big boys have. I've taken care of that though. Just ordered this for Doug from Ebay:
Click to expand...


You could have given me one half the size and it would have covered the hair I have now. I wonder if Bawb kept some of his hair when he got his hair-cut. I could get a transplant or something.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

I feared picking one, might violate the London confession of 1689.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Creflo Dollar .. Come on.. who can beat a name like that... especially when all he talks about is getting money


----------



## etexas

puritanpilgrim said:


> I feared picking one, might violate the London confession of 1689.


It would except for a loophole here. It is the Humor section!


----------



## etexas

Simply_Nikki said:


> Creflo Dollar .. Come on.. who can beat a name like that... especially when all he talks about is getting money


That is awesome...


----------



## Dr Mike Kear

BobVigneault said:


> I must admit, I have a soft spot in my head for Rexella, she's a cutie with a super-hero name.



Mike's Copeland list, continued...

k) Copeland has a daughter named *Commander Kellie*.



Simply_Nikki said:


> Creflo Dollar .. Come on.. who can beat a name like that... especially when all he talks about is getting money



l) He has better hair (and more dollars) than Creflo Dollar.


----------



## etexas

Dr Mike Kear said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, I have a soft spot in my head for Rexella, she's a cutie with a super-hero name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's Copeland list, continued...
> 
> k) Copeland has a daughter named *Commander Kellie*.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creflo Dollar .. Come on.. who can beat a name like that... especially when all he talks about is getting money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l) He has better hair (and more dollars) than Creflo Dollar.
Click to expand...

I have seen him in the Biker stuff....that was awesome.....NOT as funny as Pat Boone in the Heavy Metal outfit!


----------



## Calvibaptist

etexas said:


> Dr Mike Kear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, I have a soft spot in my head for Rexella, she's a cutie with a super-hero name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's Copeland list, continued...
> 
> k) Copeland has a daughter named *Commander Kellie*.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creflo Dollar .. Come on.. who can beat a name like that... especially when all he talks about is getting money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> l) He has better hair (and more dollars) than Creflo Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen him in the Biker stuff....that was awesome.....NOT as funny as Pat Boone in the Heavy Metal outfit!
Click to expand...


Or even Chuck Swindoll as "The Sermonator." Seriously, at DTS he rode his Harley into chapel one day.


----------



## etexas

Calvibaptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Mike Kear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's Copeland list, continued...
> 
> k) Copeland has a daughter named *Commander Kellie*.
> 
> 
> 
> l) He has better hair (and more dollars) than Creflo Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen him in the Biker stuff....that was awesome.....NOT as funny as Pat Boone in the Heavy Metal outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even Chuck Swindoll as "The Sermonator." Seriously, at DTS he rode his Harley into chapel one day.
Click to expand...

Really! Did he wear riding chaps! If so...that might make him king!


----------



## Calvibaptist

etexas said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen him in the Biker stuff....that was awesome.....NOT as funny as Pat Boone in the Heavy Metal outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even Chuck Swindoll as "The Sermonator." Seriously, at DTS he rode his Harley into chapel one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really! Did he wear riding chaps! If so...that might make him king!
Click to expand...


He did! It was pretty cool. And he had the Harley jacket on. His wife wore the get-up as well.


----------



## Romans922

Anybody for Jack Van Impe?


----------



## etexas

Calvibaptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even Chuck Swindoll as "The Sermonator." Seriously, at DTS he rode his Harley into chapel one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Really! Did he wear riding chaps! If so...that might make him king!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did! It was pretty cool. And he had the Harley jacket on. His wife wore the get-up as well.
Click to expand...

.........Someone get the crown! This might be the winner!


----------



## historyb

BobVigneault said:


>



He looks like he's constipated.


----------



## etexas

historyb said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's constipated.
Click to expand...

Be nice...he is JUST trying to get good reception.


----------



## DMcFadden

You young guys missed out. I can remember the days when Rev. Ernest Angeley told people, "Put your hand up against that television screen and say ‘Ba-a-a-a-a-a-aby Jeeezus.’"

He was also famous for his "Heal, heal, in the NAY-em of Jeeezus."

No man could get more unction into so few syllables as the Rev. Angeley.


----------



## Megaloo

Hope I'm not out of line by putting this on here. When you say Hinn, I think of this!! 
FREAKY!!! 

[video=youtube;5lvU-DislkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lvU-DislkI[/video]


There is another "preacher" my friend showed me on YouTube named Tilman, the farting Tilman or farting preacher, but I am probably wrong just for writing the word fart...ohh....I said it again.


----------



## etexas

Megaloo said:


> Hope I'm not out of line by putting this on here. When you say Hinn, I think of this!!
> FREAKY!!!
> 
> YouTube - Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor
> 
> 
> There is another "preacher" my friend showed me on YouTube named Tilman, the farting Tilman or farting preacher, but I am probably wrong just for writing the word fart...ohh....I said it again.


I can truly say I watched that with a combination of horror.........and well, horror...with a BIG side order of revulsion. I think I was almost slain!


----------



## kvanlaan

Now, now. For pure entertainment value, MAYBE Hinn. But for the perfect marriage of entertainment and fear-inducing behavior, Kenneth Hagin takes the cake.

This was posted somewhere else on the PB and made my blood run cold. Mass hypnotism?

[video=youtube;1SgByE0pX1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SgByE0pX1M[/video]


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> Now, now. For pure entertainment value, MAYBE Hinn. But for the perfect marriage of entertainment and fear-inducing behavior, Kenneth Hagin takes the cake.
> 
> This was posted somewhere else on the PB and made my blood run cold. Mass hypnotism?
> 
> YouTube - Kenneth Hagin & Kenneth Copeland - Pentecostal Bedlam


THIS....induced fear! this man might not be king....but we will...make him a Duke!


----------



## Mushroom

> You young guys missed out. I can remember the days when Rev. Ernest Angeley told people, "Put your hand up against that television screen and say ‘Ba-a-a-a-a-a-aby Jeeezus.’"
> 
> He was also famous for his "Heal, heal, in the NAY-em of Jeeezus."
> 
> No man could get more unction into so few syllables as the Rev. Angeley.


I had to look through the whole thread to make sure Angeley at least got a mention. He's somethin' else!. But I gotta go with Robertson. Not only does he use strange hand gestures to get better reception, but he was shown using a different one for the press recently. I think Regents sent a scapegoat off into the wilderness over that one...


----------



## etexas

Brad said:


> You young guys missed out. I can remember the days when Rev. Ernest Angeley told people, "Put your hand up against that television screen and say ‘Ba-a-a-a-a-a-aby Jeeezus.’"
> 
> He was also famous for his "Heal, heal, in the NAY-em of Jeeezus."
> 
> No man could get more unction into so few syllables as the Rev. Angeley.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look through the whole thread to make sure Angeley at least got a mention. He's somethin' else!. But I gotta go with Robertson. Not only does he use strange hand gestures to get better reception, but he was shown using a different one for the press recently. I think Regents sent a scapegoat off into the wilderness over that one...
Click to expand...

He has a new gesture? Maybe he went cable.


----------



## wsw201

etexas said:


> historyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's constipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be nice...he is JUST trying to get good reception.
Click to expand...


I think he's just attempting to be a "tea-sip"! 

Gig'em


----------



## etexas

wsw201 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> historyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's constipated.
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice...he is JUST trying to get good reception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's just attempting to be a "tea-sip"!
> 
> Gig'em
Click to expand...

Nice tie however! Not over the top. to Pat.


----------



## JBaldwin

I vote for Jack Van Impe, too. Yikes! Roxella hasn't changed in 30 years. She looked like that when I saw them in Chicago in the 1970s. (Is it plastic surgery or the makeup?) He was predicting that America would be invaded by Russia on July 4, 1974 (oops you were a little off Mr. Van Impe). What should shame us all, however, is that Van Impe has actually memorized all that Scripture. Last I heard, he had completed the entire Bible.


----------



## etexas

JBaldwin said:


> I vote for Jack Van Impe, too. Yikes! Roxella hasn't changed in 30 years. She looked like that when I saw them in Chicago in the 1970s. (Is it plastic surgery or the makeup?) He was predicting that America would be invaded by Russia on July 4, 1974 (oops you were a little off Mr. Van Impe). What should shame us all, however, is that Van Impe has actually memorized all that Scripture. Last I heard, he had completed the entire Bible.


Did he claim to memorise it all? All 66 Books! If so amazing!


----------



## Calvibaptist

kvanlaan said:


> Now, now. For pure entertainment value, MAYBE Hinn. But for the perfect marriage of entertainment and fear-inducing behavior, Kenneth Hagin takes the cake.
> 
> This was posted somewhere else on the PB and made my blood run cold. Mass hypnotism?
> 
> YouTube - Kenneth Hagin & Kenneth Copeland - Pentecostal Bedlam



Is it any wonder why people think Christians are crazy?!?


----------



## Calvibaptist

Megaloo said:


> Hope I'm not out of line by putting this on here. When you say Hinn, I think of this!!
> FREAKY!!!
> 
> YouTube - Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor
> 
> 
> There is another "preacher" my friend showed me on YouTube named Tilman, the farting Tilman or farting preacher, but I am probably wrong just for writing the word fart...ohh....I said it again.



You are right. It is the f__ting preacher. See? I got around typing "farting" by putting in the _. Oops! I typed it, too.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

BobVigneault said:


> Oh, for your poll it's easy for me. I like Robertson the best because of the three he is the only one that seems human. Copeland is a serpent and Hinn is a demon.


----------



## raekwon

wsw201 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> historyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he's constipated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be nice...he is JUST trying to get good reception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's just attempting to be a "tea-sip"!
> 
> Gig'em
Click to expand...


You're all wrong. He's rocking out.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Ernest Angely always gives me a good laugh.

HEEEEEEAAAALLLLL!!!!!


----------



## lwadkins

I have to vote for President Robertson. Errr he didn't win?!?!? I have to start paying more attention!


----------



## etexas

I am suprised no one has brought up the pope of the "Krystal-Kathedral"!


----------



## reformedcop

I had to go with Hinn becuase he has the coolest private jet!


----------



## etexas

reformedcop said:


> I had to go with Hinn becuase he has the coolest private jet!


I heard he wants to upgrade...due to the fact that since his work in bringing the Hinn Gospel...requires that he has a proper image. These are of course not his words BUT in his appeal for a new jet...that was pretty much the thrust.


----------



## reformedcop

etexas said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go with Hinn becuase he has the coolest private jet!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he wants to upgrade...due to the fact that since his work in bringing the Hinn Gospel...requires that he has a proper image. These are of course not his words BUT in his appeal for a new jet...that was pretty much the thrust.
Click to expand...


He should change the name from "Dove One" to "The Unsent Missionary"


----------



## etexas

I forgot someone!!!!!!! You guys remember Robert Tilton?????


----------



## DMcFadden

If you guys are going long, what about Rev. Ike? The Gospel of Prosperity incarnate in one man! "The lack of money is the beginning of evil." And, my favorite line: "You can't lose with the stuff I use."


----------



## etexas

My favorite was Tilton's reason for having plastic surgery....It was because he had rolled around in prayer requests and the ink affected his facial muscles! Top that!


----------



## Anton Bruckner

Megaloo said:


> Hope I'm not out of line by putting this on here. When you say Hinn, I think of this!!
> FREAKY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another "preacher" my friend showed me on YouTube named Tilman, the farting Tilman or farting preacher, but I am probably wrong just for writing the word fart...ohh....I said it again.


 let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

lwadkins said:


> I have to vote for President Robertson. Errr he didn't win?!?!? I have to start paying more attention!



Did he run against Ron Reagan or the first George Bush?


----------



## christiana

No one has mentioned Jesse Duplantis and he has been to heaven and picked out his early american furniture already! He says he discussed his choices with Jesus!

Such blasphemy!


----------



## caddy

Dr Mike Kear said:


> This was a tough one. I almost went with Robertson because it's hard to beat a former GOP presidential politician who gets every single prophecy wrong and yet can suck up the social security checks of blue-haired ladies like an 8-pound Oreck.
> 
> But I went with Copeland because:
> 
> a) I once met him (and Gloria) when I was a chaplain at a funeral home. He flew in to preach the funeral service in a $20,000,000.00 plane. And he was able to preach health and wealth at the funeral of a guy who dropped dead in his forties - and he did so in a Presbyterian church. _That_ takes talent.
> 
> b) He has better hair than Benedictus Hinn.
> 
> c) Copeland will be 71 years old in December. Yet he is healthy, fit, and buff. While some would attribute this to the Word of Faith, in reality it's because he obviously spends more time in the gym than Pat Robertson spends coming up with goofy national disaster prophecies. So, Copeland is going to outlive all these other guys.
> 
> d) He has better hair than Pat Robertson.
> 
> e) When he was a freshman at ORU Copeland prophesied to Oral Roberts that Richard Roberts would stop being a heathen and come home to rule the family ministries. I don't know about the first part, but the second part came true.
> 
> f) He has better hair than Oral or Richard Roberts.
> 
> g) Copeland dresses up in biker regalia and gets his motor running with his WOF biker buddies like Jerry Savelle and Jesse Duplantis.
> 
> h) He has better hair than Joel Osteen.
> 
> i) I'm pretty sure he drank a beer at the reception following the funeral of the aforementioned dead guy.
> 
> j) He has better hair than Joyce Meyer.


 
Ok, this is the funniest thing I've read in a week, save the 1977 JC Penny Catalog email I got from a friend showing guys and gals in matching terri-cloth outfits, lime green leisure suits, pants pulled up nigh under the arm pits and cowboy attire that had pseudo tear away front portions for easy access to chest hair viewing!

Still Copeland has ( and had ) _better hair than all of these! _


----------



## JBaldwin

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JBaldwin View Post
> I vote for Jack Van Impe, too. Yikes! Roxella hasn't changed in 30 years. She looked like that when I saw them in Chicago in the 1970s. (Is it plastic surgery or the makeup?) He was predicting that America would be invaded by Russia on July 4, 1974 (oops you were a little off Mr. Van Impe). What should shame us all, however, is that Van Impe has actually memorized all that Scripture. Last I heard, he had completed the entire Bible.
> Did he claim to memorise it all? All 66 Books! If so amazing!



I just checked his website. He claims to know nearly the entire NT and large chunks of the OT. He has memorized over 14,000 verses. Apparently he continues to memorize. 
Here's a link: Welcome to Jack Van Impe Ministries International

I don't care for Van Impe's theology, but he is right when he stresses the importance of hiding God's Word in our hearts.


----------



## JBaldwin

etexas said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for Jack Van Impe, too. Yikes! Roxella hasn't changed in 30 years. She looked like that when I saw them in Chicago in the 1970s. (Is it plastic surgery or the makeup?) He was predicting that America would be invaded by Russia on July 4, 1974 (oops you were a little off Mr. Van Impe). What should shame us all, however, is that Van Impe has actually memorized all that Scripture. Last I heard, he had completed the entire Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he claim to memorise it all? All 66 Books! If so amazing!
Click to expand...


I just checked out his website. He has put most of the NT to memory and large chunks of the OT. Here's the link to his website: Welcome to Jack Van Impe Ministries International

I don't care for Van Impe's theology, but he is right when he encourages believers to hide God's Word in their hearts.


----------



## jawyman

How could we forget Joyce Meyer

Meyer also reports that she was praying intensely while driving to work one morning in 1976 when she said she heard God call her name. She had been born-again at age nine, but her unhappiness drove her deeper into her faith. She says that she came home later that day from a beauty appointment "full of liquid love" and was "drunk with the Spirit of God" (and spoke in tongues) that night while at the local bowling alley.

I mean this is a person we should all consider taking our spiritual directions from.


----------



## etexas

JBaldwin said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for Jack Van Impe, too. Yikes! Roxella hasn't changed in 30 years. She looked like that when I saw them in Chicago in the 1970s. (Is it plastic surgery or the makeup?) He was predicting that America would be invaded by Russia on July 4, 1974 (oops you were a little off Mr. Van Impe). What should shame us all, however, is that Van Impe has actually memorized all that Scripture. Last I heard, he had completed the entire Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he claim to memorise it all? All 66 Books! If so amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked out his website. He has put most of the NT to memory and large chunks of the OT. Here's the link to his website: Welcome to Jack Van Impe Ministries International
> 
> I don't care for Van Impe's theology, but he is right when he encourages believers to hide God's Word in their hearts.
Click to expand...

Well, like you I don't care for his theology....but if he has indeed memorised that much of the Bible....in that degree I am humbled.


----------



## jawyman

Joyce rules! Go Joyce!

[video=youtube;vnBl1pwZbzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnBl1pwZbzI[/video]


----------



## Calvibaptist

I must admit that Oral Roberts and his death prophecy have to get a big vote from me, as well. Some schmuck gave him a lot of money at the last minute to keep God from killing him.


----------



## etexas

...........I have decided on the king.......In terms of out and out audacity, scariness, and overall greasy snake-oil salesmanship. Drum role.......................................long live king Hinn. People...face it in terms of being over the top......no one can touch this cat!


----------



## reformedcop

This seemed fitting for this thread:

Grassley Probes Televangelists' Finances
Sen. Charles Grassley, R-Iowa, speaks at the Iowa State Republican Party Con...

By JUSTIN JUOZAPAVICIUS, AP
1 hour ago 
— 

Acting on tips about preachers who ride in Rolls Royces and have purportedly paid $30,000 for a conference table, the top Republican on the Senate Finance Committee said Tuesday he's investigating the finances of six well-known TV ministers.
Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa said those under scrutiny include faith healer Benny Hinn, Georgia megachurch pastor Creflo Dollar and one of the nation's best known female preachers, Joyce Meyer.
Grassley sent letters to the half-dozen Christian media ministries earlier this week requesting answers by Dec. 6 about their expenses, executive compensation and amenities, including use of fancy cars and private jets.
In a statement, Grassley said he was acting on complaints from the public and news coverage of the organizations.
"The allegations involve governing boards that aren't independent and allow generous salaries and housing allowances and amenities such as private jets and Rolls Royces," Grassley said.
"I don't want to conclude that there's a problem, but I have an obligation to donors and the taxpayers to find out more. People who donated should have their money spent as intended and in adherence with the tax code."
Those ministries that responded Tuesday either said they were cooperating or committed to financial transparency and following the law.
The investigation promises to shine new light on the kind of TV ministries that were crippled by sex and money scandals in the 1980s. Experts also say it stands out as an unusual case of the government probing the inner workings of religious organizations.
Most of those under investigation preach a variation of the "prosperity gospel," the teaching that God will shower faithful followers with material riches.
Grassley's letters went to:
_ Kenneth and Gloria Copeland of Kenneth Copeland Ministries of Newark, Texas, a $20 million organization and prosperity gospel pioneer. Questions were raised about the transfer of church assets to a for-profit company, Security Patrol Inc., a $1 million loan from Gloria Copeland to the group, and a "personal gift" of more than $2 million given to Kenneth Copeland to mark the ministry's 40th anniversary.
A Copeland spokeswoman released a statement saying the ministry is working on a response to Grassley's letter, follows all laws and best practices governing churches and religious nonprofit groups, and "will continue to do so."
_ Creflo and Taffi Dollar of World Changers Church International and Creflo Dollar Ministries of College Park, Ga. Grassley's letter asks for records on private planes, board makeup, compensation and donations and "love offerings" to visiting ministers. In a statement, Dollar called his ministry an "open book" and said he would cooperate. He also questioned whether the investigation could "affect the privacy of every community church in America."
_ Benny Hinn of World Healing Center Church Inc. and Benny Hinn Ministries of Grapevine, Texas, is asked about use of a private jet, a home in Dana Point, Calif. and "layover trips" while traveling on ministry business. Hinn did not respond to requests for comment.
_ Bishop Eddie Long of New Birth Missionary Baptist Church and Bishop Eddie Long Ministries of Lithonia, Ga., was questioned about his salary, a $1.4 million real estate transaction and whether he, and not the board, holds sole authority over the organization. Long plans to fully comply with the Senate's request, and his church has "several safeguards" to ensure transactions comply with laws governing churches, according to a statement from Long's spokesman.
_ Joyce and David Meyer of Joyce Meyer Ministries of Fenton, Mo., who were quizzed about receiving donations of money and jewelry and the handling of cash from overseas crusades. They also were asked about expenditures at ministry headquarters, including a $30,000 conference table and a $23,000 "commode with marble top."
The ministry's lawyer released a statement describing the ministry's work and public release of several years' worth of audits. He also said the IRS found in October that the group continues to qualify for tax-exempt status.
_ Randy and Paula White of the multiracial Without Walls International Church and Paula White Ministries of Tampa, Fla. are asked about home purchases in San Antonio, Texas, Malibu, Calif., and New York, credit card charges for clothing and cosmetic surgery and the reported purchase of a Bentley convertible as a gift for Bishop T.D. Jakes, a prominent Texas preacher and televangelist. An e-mail to a spokeswoman for Jakes was not immediately returned.
In a statement, Randy and Paula White declined to comment on specifics, saying they needed time to review the letter with their lawyers. But the Whites called the Grassley letter "unusual, since the IRS has separate powers to investigate religious organizations if they think it's necessary."
Hinn, Kenneth Copeland and Creflo Dollar all sit on the board of regents for Oral Roberts University, which is mired in a financial scandal of its own.
The Senate Finance Committee has chided secular nonprofits for governance and compensation problems in the past, but this level of scrutiny for what are basically "non-pulpit churches" is unprecedented, said Ken Behr, president of the Evangelical Council for Financial Accountability.
Because the groups have tax status as churches, they are not required to file tax forms open to public inspection.

Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## etexas

reformedcop said:


> This seemed fitting for this thread:
> 
> Grassley Probes Televangelists' Finances
> Sen. Charles Grassley, R-Iowa, speaks at the Iowa State Republican Party Con...
> 
> By JUSTIN JUOZAPAVICIUS, AP
> 1 hour ago
> —
> 
> Acting on tips about preachers who ride in Rolls Royces and have purportedly paid $30,000 for a conference table, the top Republican on the Senate Finance Committee said Tuesday he's investigating the finances of six well-known TV ministers.
> Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa said those under scrutiny include faith healer Benny Hinn, Georgia megachurch pastor Creflo Dollar and one of the nation's best known female preachers, Joyce Meyer.
> Grassley sent letters to the half-dozen Christian media ministries earlier this week requesting answers by Dec. 6 about their expenses, executive compensation and amenities, including use of fancy cars and private jets.
> In a statement, Grassley said he was acting on complaints from the public and news coverage of the organizations.
> "The allegations involve governing boards that aren't independent and allow generous salaries and housing allowances and amenities such as private jets and Rolls Royces," Grassley said.
> "I don't want to conclude that there's a problem, but I have an obligation to donors and the taxpayers to find out more. People who donated should have their money spent as intended and in adherence with the tax code."
> Those ministries that responded Tuesday either said they were cooperating or committed to financial transparency and following the law.
> The investigation promises to shine new light on the kind of TV ministries that were crippled by sex and money scandals in the 1980s. Experts also say it stands out as an unusual case of the government probing the inner workings of religious organizations.
> Most of those under investigation preach a variation of the "prosperity gospel," the teaching that God will shower faithful followers with material riches.
> Grassley's letters went to:
> _ Kenneth and Gloria Copeland of Kenneth Copeland Ministries of Newark, Texas, a $20 million organization and prosperity gospel pioneer. Questions were raised about the transfer of church assets to a for-profit company, Security Patrol Inc., a $1 million loan from Gloria Copeland to the group, and a "personal gift" of more than $2 million given to Kenneth Copeland to mark the ministry's 40th anniversary.
> A Copeland spokeswoman released a statement saying the ministry is working on a response to Grassley's letter, follows all laws and best practices governing churches and religious nonprofit groups, and "will continue to do so."
> _ Creflo and Taffi Dollar of World Changers Church International and Creflo Dollar Ministries of College Park, Ga. Grassley's letter asks for records on private planes, board makeup, compensation and donations and "love offerings" to visiting ministers. In a statement, Dollar called his ministry an "open book" and said he would cooperate. He also questioned whether the investigation could "affect the privacy of every community church in America."
> _ Benny Hinn of World Healing Center Church Inc. and Benny Hinn Ministries of Grapevine, Texas, is asked about use of a private jet, a home in Dana Point, Calif. and "layover trips" while traveling on ministry business. Hinn did not respond to requests for comment.
> _ Bishop Eddie Long of New Birth Missionary Baptist Church and Bishop Eddie Long Ministries of Lithonia, Ga., was questioned about his salary, a $1.4 million real estate transaction and whether he, and not the board, holds sole authority over the organization. Long plans to fully comply with the Senate's request, and his church has "several safeguards" to ensure transactions comply with laws governing churches, according to a statement from Long's spokesman.
> _ Joyce and David Meyer of Joyce Meyer Ministries of Fenton, Mo., who were quizzed about receiving donations of money and jewelry and the handling of cash from overseas crusades. They also were asked about expenditures at ministry headquarters, including a $30,000 conference table and a $23,000 "commode with marble top."
> The ministry's lawyer released a statement describing the ministry's work and public release of several years' worth of audits. He also said the IRS found in October that the group continues to qualify for tax-exempt status.
> _ Randy and Paula White of the multiracial Without Walls International Church and Paula White Ministries of Tampa, Fla. are asked about home purchases in San Antonio, Texas, Malibu, Calif., and New York, credit card charges for clothing and cosmetic surgery and the reported purchase of a Bentley convertible as a gift for Bishop T.D. Jakes, a prominent Texas preacher and televangelist. An e-mail to a spokeswoman for Jakes was not immediately returned.
> In a statement, Randy and Paula White declined to comment on specifics, saying they needed time to review the letter with their lawyers. But the Whites called the Grassley letter "unusual, since the IRS has separate powers to investigate religious organizations if they think it's necessary."
> Hinn, Kenneth Copeland and Creflo Dollar all sit on the board of regents for Oral Roberts University, which is mired in a financial scandal of its own.
> The Senate Finance Committee has chided secular nonprofits for governance and compensation problems in the past, but this level of scrutiny for what are basically "non-pulpit churches" is unprecedented, said Ken Behr, president of the Evangelical Council for Financial Accountability.
> Because the groups have tax status as churches, they are not required to file tax forms open to public inspection.
> 
> Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


Ooops for them! This is what happens when you take seniors SS and Pension money. For Shame!


----------



## reformedcop

$23,000 for a toilet??!! I thought only the Pentegon could spend money like that!


----------



## historyb

reformedcop said:


> This seemed fitting for this thread:
> 
> Grassley Probes Televangelists' Finances
> Sen. Charles Grassley, R-Iowa, speaks at the Iowa State Republican Party Con...
> 
> By JUSTIN JUOZAPAVICIUS, AP
> 1 hour ago
> —
> 
> Acting on tips about preachers who ride in Rolls Royces and have purportedly paid $30,000 for a conference table, the top Republican on the Senate Finance Committee said Tuesday he's investigating the finances of six well-known TV ministers.
> Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa said those under scrutiny include faith healer Benny Hinn, Georgia megachurch pastor Creflo Dollar and one of the nation's best known female preachers, Joyce Meyer.
> Grassley sent letters to the half-dozen Christian media ministries earlier this week requesting answers by Dec. 6 about their expenses, executive compensation and amenities, including use of fancy cars and private jets.
> In a statement, Grassley said he was acting on complaints from the public and news coverage of the organizations.
> "The allegations involve governing boards that aren't independent and allow generous salaries and housing allowances and amenities such as private jets and Rolls Royces," Grassley said.
> "I don't want to conclude that there's a problem, but I have an obligation to donors and the taxpayers to find out more. People who donated should have their money spent as intended and in adherence with the tax code."
> Those ministries that responded Tuesday either said they were cooperating or committed to financial transparency and following the law.
> The investigation promises to shine new light on the kind of TV ministries that were crippled by sex and money scandals in the 1980s. Experts also say it stands out as an unusual case of the government probing the inner workings of religious organizations.
> Most of those under investigation preach a variation of the "prosperity gospel," the teaching that God will shower faithful followers with material riches.
> Grassley's letters went to:
> _ Kenneth and Gloria Copeland of Kenneth Copeland Ministries of Newark, Texas, a $20 million organization and prosperity gospel pioneer. Questions were raised about the transfer of church assets to a for-profit company, Security Patrol Inc., a $1 million loan from Gloria Copeland to the group, and a "personal gift" of more than $2 million given to Kenneth Copeland to mark the ministry's 40th anniversary.
> A Copeland spokeswoman released a statement saying the ministry is working on a response to Grassley's letter, follows all laws and best practices governing churches and religious nonprofit groups, and "will continue to do so."
> _ Creflo and Taffi Dollar of World Changers Church International and Creflo Dollar Ministries of College Park, Ga. Grassley's letter asks for records on private planes, board makeup, compensation and donations and "love offerings" to visiting ministers. In a statement, Dollar called his ministry an "open book" and said he would cooperate. He also questioned whether the investigation could "affect the privacy of every community church in America."
> _ Benny Hinn of World Healing Center Church Inc. and Benny Hinn Ministries of Grapevine, Texas, is asked about use of a private jet, a home in Dana Point, Calif. and "layover trips" while traveling on ministry business. Hinn did not respond to requests for comment.
> _ Bishop Eddie Long of New Birth Missionary Baptist Church and Bishop Eddie Long Ministries of Lithonia, Ga., was questioned about his salary, a $1.4 million real estate transaction and whether he, and not the board, holds sole authority over the organization. Long plans to fully comply with the Senate's request, and his church has "several safeguards" to ensure transactions comply with laws governing churches, according to a statement from Long's spokesman.
> _ Joyce and David Meyer of Joyce Meyer Ministries of Fenton, Mo., who were quizzed about receiving donations of money and jewelry and the handling of cash from overseas crusades. They also were asked about expenditures at ministry headquarters, including a $30,000 conference table and a $23,000 "commode with marble top."
> The ministry's lawyer released a statement describing the ministry's work and public release of several years' worth of audits. He also said the IRS found in October that the group continues to qualify for tax-exempt status.
> _ Randy and Paula White of the multiracial Without Walls International Church and Paula White Ministries of Tampa, Fla. are asked about home purchases in San Antonio, Texas, Malibu, Calif., and New York, credit card charges for clothing and cosmetic surgery and the reported purchase of a Bentley convertible as a gift for Bishop T.D. Jakes, a prominent Texas preacher and televangelist. An e-mail to a spokeswoman for Jakes was not immediately returned.
> In a statement, Randy and Paula White declined to comment on specifics, saying they needed time to review the letter with their lawyers. But the Whites called the Grassley letter "unusual, since the IRS has separate powers to investigate religious organizations if they think it's necessary."
> Hinn, Kenneth Copeland and Creflo Dollar all sit on the board of regents for Oral Roberts University, which is mired in a financial scandal of its own.
> The Senate Finance Committee has chided secular nonprofits for governance and compensation problems in the past, but this level of scrutiny for what are basically "non-pulpit churches" is unprecedented, said Ken Behr, president of the Evangelical Council for Financial Accountability.
> Because the groups have tax status as churches, they are not required to file tax forms open to public inspection.
> 
> Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.



Would you have the url to this? I would like to use this in another place, thanks.


----------



## toddpedlar

Megaloo said:


> Hope I'm not out of line by putting this on here. When you say Hinn, I think of this!!
> FREAKY!!!
> 
> YouTube - Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor
> 
> 
> There is another "preacher" my friend showed me on YouTube named Tilman, the farting Tilman or farting preacher, but I am probably wrong just for writing the word fart...ohh....I said it again.



I was wondering when someone was going to mention Rootin' Tootin' Robert Tilton!


----------



## toddpedlar

jawyman said:


> Joyce rules! Go Joyce!
> 
> YouTube - Joyce Meyer and her ear ring



Like she said, "God's runnin' it!" Sad thing is she doesnt' realize how foolish she just looked...


----------



## D. Paul

Somebody please just make them ALL go away.
HOWEVER....the new kid on the block is Joseph Prince. He's an up-and-comer. You'll see.
While we're at it, let's launch Fred Price out in space.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Someone will make them all go away....God

I think we're seeing the warning signs now..... various folk getting exposed all over the place.....

Unfortunately, with the way legislation has been going in this country, it's just a matter of time before we (Christians) are told to compromise or disband. When that time comes, the elect will persevere and the true church will shine while all of the other fakes and frauds will fall to the wayside.

Just a matter of time.


----------



## D. Paul

The two videos, Hinn's and Hagin's, were indeed chilling. Someone used the word "revolting". See, it's just not funny anymore to me. Not that it ever had any humor to begin with but I'm to the point I can't even make jokes about them like some do (which is fine...by all means, joke away! They deserve it.) It's the fact that I see firsthand the impact this has had *and continues to have*on my family and friends. I have exposed certain things regarding these charlatans and greater voices than my own have shown their errors. Does it matter? No. They (friends & family) still cling to them or at least give them the benefit of the doubt. I'm *sick*, literally sick of hearing them spoken of as though they alone are bastions of the Gospel. 

I spewed my guts one day on all I knew about Hinn's claims etc. It was lamented and tongue-clucked. Then what? A serious physical problem arose and what did they want to do? Go to a Benny Hinn conference. 

It's to the point I'm getting angry with my friends because they *refuse* to look anywhere else but their Pentecostal/Charismatic/WordFaith wack-nut "churches" and "preachers" for biblical instruction. 

IT'S JUST NOT FUNNY ANYMORE


----------



## etexas

D. Paul said:


> The two videos, Hinn's and Hagin's, were indeed chilling. Someone used the word "revolting". See, it's just not funny anymore to me. Not that it ever had any humor to begin with but I'm to the point I can't even make jokes about them like some do (which is fine...by all means, joke away! They deserve it.) It's the fact that I see firsthand the impact this has had *and continues to have*on my family and friends. I have exposed certain things regarding these charlatans and greater voices than my own have shown their errors. Does it matter? No. They (friends & family) still cling to them or at least give them the benefit of the doubt. I'm *sick*, literally sick of hearing them spoken of as though they alone are bastions of the Gospel.
> 
> I spewed my guts one day on all I knew about Hinn's claims etc. It was lamented and tongue-clucked. Then what? A serious physical problem arose and what did they want to do? Go to a Benny Hinn conference.
> 
> It's to the point I'm getting angry with my friends because they *refuse* to look anywhere else but their Pentecostal/Charismatic/WordFaith wack-nut "churches" and "preachers" for biblical instruction.
> 
> IT'S JUST NOT FUNNY ANYMORE


I do understand what you mean by NOT FUNNY...I put this under humor...because there is a who is your fave poll, but I am glad I did this thread! Why? It helps call attention to what thee guys are teaching and doing! I am thankful that people put up some video on some of these guys! The way I see it, a lot of non-PB members look at threads here.....if JUST ONE person sees this and begins to question what these Cats are doing and teaching and stop giving support....I am happy!


----------

